# Polish angel wulfenite



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone tried this range ?

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/polishangel/carnauba-arts-black-wulfenite.aspx

Any good ?:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone ?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have used it and it's brilliant. Gives the best gloss. Great if you go to shows or similar or just want a great shine.

I've used Red Opal on my last metallic red paintwork and use Alabaster on my white RCZ R. It really adds great gloss. 

It comes highly recommended from me. You do need to wear gloves when applying it due to the colour charging - it stains your fingers.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Cheers thanks Blueberry I might give it a go, been in my UF basket for quite a while now :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Go for it Hufty. It's superb


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Agree with Blueberry it's good stuff


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

50% paint correction from a WOW product? Anyone care to share there thoughts?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like just what I need for the shows this year, thanks for the heads up hadn't seen it before, think I will bite the bullet and go for the Alabaster white version for the MR2, and the Black version for the Ibiza, will bear in mind the tip re gloves too.:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I use Black Wulfenite on the MINI.

Its absolutely awesome stuff in my eyes.
Makes a fantastic drying aid, and applies and buffs so easily its untrue.

Gives a nice deep gloss, and beading is up there with the best I've tried (bear in mind I've got C2v3 and Sonax BSD on the shelf, so you understand what level I'm talking at)

Don't get toooooo hung up on the 50% paint correction.
Its darkens, but won't 'correct' to the extent we probably would like it to 'correct'
Reduces light wash marring nicely though.

Buy as much as you can afford, it helps reduce the £/ml significantly.

At the moment, top of my lavish want list, £29 or so for 200ml isn't cheap but it's by no means out of reach.
I have a bottle in my UF basket waiting for me to stop umming and ahhing


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks James, I am the same lots of umming and arring :thumb: I was looking at a new show Wax or getting some more R222 but will give this a go.

No real issues with my solid white paint just want to give it the wow look. . although it's pretty good for 21yrs.

This does look really good on the few YouTube vids I have seen.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

PolishAngel products are all about the quality,its really a high end detailing gear,no rebranding here.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've got the silver alunite. It is worth every penny. If you want a more flexible solution the Rapidwaxx has 5% less carnauba flockencreme content but is a dream to use and leaves that bling finish also. :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Been looking at a few of their products they look very interesting saw the rapid wax and the qd.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hufty said:


> Been looking at a few of their products they look very interesting saw the rapid wax and the qd.


Presto does not make into my top 5 qd's. It's good but not worth the extra money. If you want to try out the range my first two choices would be Rapidwaxx and Supersport. If you need any advice on the rest let me know I have tried all of it.:thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Moet

Thanks for that am going to place an order tomorrow, have you tried the Carnauba Arts range, very interested in the Alabaster but pricey for 200ml but happy to pay if worth it. . cheers


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

How is the super sport wheel wax it states permanent.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've not tried the white alabaster. Only tried the silver and blue. I prefer the crispness of a good white paint. Personally I would spend the same money on a Migliore Cima sealant. :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

66Rob said:


> Hi Moet
> 
> Thanks for that am going to place an order tomorrow, have you tried the Carnauba Arts range, very interested in the Alabaster but pricey for 200ml but happy to pay if worth it. . cheers


It's worth every penny in my eyes. It leaves a deep gloss to white paintwork.


----------



## ZAF14 (Aug 1, 2015)

Was thinking about using this

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...250/carnaubaflockencreme-e2-84-a2-contour.png

followed by this



Hufty said:


> Anyone tried this range ?
> 
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/polishangel/carnauba-arts-black-wulfenite.aspx
> 
> Any good ?:thumb:


or this

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...0/carnaubaflockencreme-e2-84-a2-centurion.png

Whats peoples thoughts please?

My car is black well carbon flash!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

ZAF,go for master sealant with esclate lotion beneath,its a much more glossy combo,and youll get a better durability and water behavior,its a fantastic combo.


----------



## ZAF14 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cheers Ronwash its hard knowing what works or not! just want the best shine & flake pop i can get plus durability & Beading sounds like this could be what I'm looking for!!!!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Master Sealant is superb to apply and buff - its unreal
Worth every penny imo


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi what is the spray wax like?.Worth the money


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

When I was using Black Wulfenite I preferred to top it with Rapidwaxx. I think BW does black the black but gives more of a crisp bling rather than a wetlook gloss. That's were Rapidwaxx comes to save the day. I also believe that RW has better repellant properties that BW. 
My point being. Get both. 

/Fredrik


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

I agree with Ronwash. Contour and Famous left me a little disappointed. Great initial results but performance lasted about 12 weeks. Durability claims on all of the range are bold to say the least. Hence why they recently released Cosmic Spritz for the coatings. Very similar to Carpro reload. Escalate and master sealant are superb. I also love Palm Balm. Plus it smells of green Mr Freeze! Took me back about 25 years. Yes it's expensive but you will notice the quality straight away.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hufty said:


> How is the super sport wheel wax it states permanent.


Another stupid claim. However my front calipers and alloys have had Supersport on for over 6 months. Pressure wash and all super clean and shiny that's it! Beading is also still there. A very good protectant that's no hassle to apply.:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Moet1974 said:


> Another stupid claim. However my front calipers and alloys have had Supersport on for over 6 months. Pressure wash and all super clean and shiny that's it! Beading is also still there. A very good protectant that's no hassle to apply.:thumb:


Off topic but I popped my C5 cherry today, dragged my summers out of storage and after a quick polish with prima swirl, rub down with iPa I applied a coat of C5 front and back. Have resisted until now and used Raceglaze nano sealant. The permanent bit was what caught my eye, sounds too good to be true.

Wife is particularly pleased to have the alloys in front room curing overnight.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

My alloys are due for a refurb soon. So I think a C5 vs Supersport might be a good test. Off topic Prima polishes are some of my favourites. Also why do you apply raceglaze on top of C5?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry I don't apply on top, have been using Raceglaze which I really like and have been resisting the C5 option but bought some try when I put my summers back on. For me it's the barrels so hadn't had wheels off until bought some winter alloys so hoping this summer barrels stay a lot cleaner. Cleaning wheels fall s worst bit of detailing for me. 

The alloys had very fine scratches on the spokes much to my horror and down to aggressive brush use I think, swirl brought them up great on hexlogic black pad.


----------



## ZAF14 (Aug 1, 2015)

would there be any benefit to topping it with Rapidwaxx? the master sealant?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

ZAF14 said:


> would there be any benefit to topping it with Rapidwaxx? the master sealant?


Yes, prolongation of finish and durability.
A couple of the pro's on here really recommend Rapidwaxx on top.

I have master sealant alone on my white CRZ that i applied in September.
Beads like mental still
Rapidwaxx coming soon


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Rapidwaxx is great to use as a topper on PA coatings. Keeps the surface slick and glossy. 

/Fredrik

Skickat från min D6603 via Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Rapidwaxx would be great on top of master sealant.


----------

